# Sendero SF II 7RM and Sig Nightmare 1911 .45 ACP



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Recently found out I'll be moving to Cleveland for my dermatology residency, so these will have to go. I don't use them nearly as often as I would like. Both are in excellent condition. 

Firearms located in Logan, UT

1) Remington Sendero SFII in 7mm Remington Magnum. Absolutely one of my favorite rifles. Shoots great with the 162 Amax (only load I ever shot out of it). 
- Added Timney trigger
- Warne picatinny rail
- Warne 30mm rings
- Vortex HSLR 4-16x44
$1350 for entire set up
$1050 for rifle and rail (no rings or scope)

2) Sig Sauer 5" Nightmare 1911 .45 ACP
- Tritium night sights
- 2 mags
- Hard case
**SOLD**

For fastest response, text 208 680 5531


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Sig is SOLD


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump - Scope sold from Sendero. 

$1050 for rifle and rail


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Nice Rifle!!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Bump - Sendero still for sale

$1025 for rifle, rail, and rings.

Must pick up in Logan.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I'd have picked up the Sendero with everything. Now I'll have to pass.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

taxidermist said:


> I'd have picked up the Sendero with everything. Now I'll have to pass.


That's like saying, "I'd take the Ferrari if it came with the Big O tires, but now I'll have to pass."

-----SS


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

** SOLD**


----------

